# Smackdown from the Don



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Don Fransisco (Lew) has been doing serious damage and it seems that I am the latest to suffer. He smacked me with some choice smokes including a few of his own. Thanks brother, I will enjoy them very much.


----------



## EKGOTSKILLZZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Damn!!!!!! What A Whipping


----------



## skiman8700 (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice Hit


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Holy crap!!!


----------



## smokinson (Sep 28, 2008)

WTG Lew. Thats a great hit.


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Did I do that? Golly gee I don't remember. :lol:

But seein' that I did, enjoy them my friend. :biggrin:

BTW - try to guess what filler I use in the Custom Blend. 
Hint: smell it real good prior to lighting it, taste it thinking of the Caribbean, Southern Caribbean. Heh heh!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice shot Lew!! nice selection of smokes.


----------



## ngetal (Jul 6, 2008)

looks tasty! enjoy....


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Another fine hit from the Lewster.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice hit, good job Lew... Enjoy Tmoney


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Lew is out of control! Is there no stopping him?


----------



## Vic81 (Aug 2, 2008)

Nice :brick::brick: Lew!! That is an awesome selection of smokes. Tmoney let us know what you think of that custom blend:biggrin:


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

What a beat down.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Lew is still killing it.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

once again, nice hit Lew!!


----------



## shroom91 (Mar 17, 2008)

Sweet looking smokes


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Another awesome hit from Lew


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Top Notch hit there!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Dam NIce Hit ......the Don is pushing his weight around here i see......


----------



## Redbeard (Aug 7, 2006)

very rad hit there indeeeeed..lucky !!!


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

Still at it.......Great Hit!!!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

yea, you got smacked around pretty nicely. enjoy brother!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Sweeeeet pick up nice one Lew!!!


----------



## hayward_tenney (Mar 18, 2008)

You just got knocked the f*** out!


----------



## Chuffy (May 9, 2007)

OUCH

That must have broken some bones and scorched the earth!


----------



## MaduroSmoke (Sep 21, 2008)

:brick: thats a hit!


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

hayward_tenney said:


> You just got knocked the f*** out!


haha! love it.

lewdawg has gone nuts...how long can one person sustain this?!


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great hit!


----------

